# Fluval Spec, the ultimate desktop aquarium?



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi all,

Have you guys seen the Fluval Spec yet?

http://www.fluvalblog.com/fluval-spec-up-close/

It looks like it could be the ultimate nano desktop tank. I just picked one up to give to my brother-in-law as a littel shrimp tank. The filtration is massive relative to the size of the tank. In fact the filtering area appears to be about 2X the size of the filter that comes with the Ebi. The only thing I don't like about the tank is that it is not rimless. The glass is actually cut a bit short, so the corners don't meet together like a regular rimless tank. Then they hide the corners with these aluminum corner braces. I will post more once I get the tank setup.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I saw this up close at a LFS and its more like a Pico than a Nano, I was thinking of getting one and making it a SW pico reef to keep a pair of sexy shrimp and mushrooms. The only thing I dont like is the aluminum corners. They are distracting but I think they can be removed. If they can be removed then im getting one.


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Marimo,

here's a pic of what's underneath the corner. I also had high hopes of removing the aluminim trim, but I think covers up some serious ugliness and may be necessary for strength.


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Still needs more dwarf hairgrass. It's the Belem variety, so its going to take a while


----------



## mfgann (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm looking to do a small shrimp tank for my office, and this may be just what I need. Before I'd been contemplating Diana Walstad's fishbowl style, but I like having the light built into it light this, and I still prefer a little filtration. 

Can someone post a pic with something for size reference next to it, like a soda can? Does it seem like the light is going to grow plantlife well enough? It sure seems like a good amount of light from the pictures so far.

Does it come with any substrate like the ebi does? I'd really like some of the shrimp substrate for keeping the pH down for CRS.


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

The tank does not come with any substrate. The tank is fairly small and compact. It is 7.5" wide and 9.5" deep, and that is measuring the black plastic base.

Right now I am actually using a different light to get the tank going. I do think the stock light will be enough for some plants though.


----------



## Morainy (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi, Ekliu. Yes, I've seen them. They're very pretty and I might pick up one for shrimp.

If you're looking for a rimless one, you might consider the Dymax IQ3, which is similar. It's acrylic, however. http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Aqu...Acrylic-Aquarium_10522625_102.html?tc=default


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

I'd rather have a Do!Aqua cube


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l have to agree with zareth, ada/do aqua/gla tanks are some of the best tanks you can get. ln my personal opinion l think the silver edges is distracting from the overall scape. However the fluval spec does come with a pre-existing filter so that's nice. l haven't checked out the light yet so l can't comment on that. l think it's a nice tank and convenient to get everything all in one package. On another note l think the tank will look nice once that hairgrass fills in maybe some moss on the driftwood or ferns will make it stand out a bit more.


----------



## R.sok (Sep 24, 2012)




----------

